# 9/11/2001 We Will Never Forget



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Be sure to visit this website !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://oldbluejacket.com/9_11_2001.htm


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3eQmzw6n3k"]YouTube - 9/11 Bud Commercial - AIRED ONLY ONCE[/nomedia]


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Framingham Couple Displays 9-11 Mural In Yard*









The mural on display in the Bower's front yard 
WBZ

Neighborhood kids in Framingham have been rallying around a large mural in Roni Sue and Brian Bower have put up in their front yard.

It's a painting of the Thomas Franklin photo "Raising the Flag at Ground Zero." The couple put it up to mark the ninth anniversary of 9-11.

"The bottom line is we're still Americans. We still stand tall and we band together no matter what happens in this country good or bad," said Bower.

Many drivers honk as they pass the mural on Edgell Road.

Franklin is a friend of the Bower's from California.

He drove it cross-country, gathering signatures of first responders from Los Angeles, to Denver and Pittsburgh to New York.

Now the Bower kids and their friends are learning about what happened before some of them were born.

Full Story:
Framingham Couple Roni Sue and Brian Bower Displays 9-11 Mural In Yard - wbztv.com


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

^How long until the homeowner's association says they have to take it down.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I will never forget.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll never forget where I was or how I felt at 8:45 that morning.
And I'll never forget what I felt that night when I held my 6 month old baby boy in my arms and wondered what kind of world I brought him into.

Who knows, maybe he and his little brother will help make a difference.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Where Were You on 9/11/01

I was in the UK doing a joint training with the Brits. We were on a bus going up to Mildenhall Royal Airbase when the driver heard it on the radio. Upon arrival at the base we watched tv for hours pounding brews contemplating the inevitable marching orders.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

SinePari said:


> Where Were You on 9/11/01
> 
> I was in the UK doing a joint training with the Brits. We were on a bus going up to Mildenhall Royal Airbase when the driver heard it on the radio. Upon arrival at the base we watched tv for hours pounding brews contemplating the inevitable marching orders.


Freshmen year of high school. first day of school with the upperclassmen, instead of just froshies roaming around at the halls like orientation.

Remember the whispers going around that something I happened, kids getting pulled outta the class room to take call with a family member. When I finally found out I remember being worried that maybe our school was next.

Strange day that I wont ever forget.


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

I remember that day:
I was working at a traffic detail on a residential street. A resident came out of his home and informed me that two planes just crashed into the twin towers. After the third plane crashed into the Pentagon, the resident brought out a TV onto his front lawn. Myself and the work crews stopped working and stared at the TV in awe and shock. 
I found this nice little 911 tribute on youtube:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oOW-1OwtCA"]YouTube - I Believe - A 9/11 Tribute[/nomedia]


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Where Were You on 9/11/01

I have told my story many times on MC, I was on the Jersey shore waiting to
load my truck and we had a clear view of everything that happened, all work
stopped and no one could belive this was happening.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

On a detail directing traffic, someone stopped and told me and the gas company guys what happened. We got off the road and they pulled out an old boom box. They had to use copper wire for an antenna so we could get better reception. 

When I got home, me and Mrs. Law watched it on the news. Like Koz, I remember wondering what kind of world my kids were going to be growing up in. My son was 2 1/2 and my daughter was 13 months. 

I zip tied the American flag to my cruiser antenna the whole shift that evening.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

I was waiting my turn to go in front of the interview board, watching it on tv in the chief's office. By the time I finished and got back home the towers where down. Still remember how quiet it was in town will all air traffic grounded....Last note, conspiracy my ass, they came here with hate in their hearts, keep hunting them down.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I had a really bad headach that morning and was trying to lay low hoping it would go away. There was a TV on in another room tuned into one of the news stations. I remeber the faint sound of the WHDH breaking news tune. That was for the first tower. 

When I was feeling a bit better I turned on the TV in the room I was in and watched as the story developed and as the second plane hit the WTC South Tower. I knew then that the USA and the World would no longer be the same.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

I was in a promotional seminar when the secretary told us about the first plane. We all went out to our cars and listened on the radio. After we went back in, we found out about the second plane and realized the USA was under attack. We all then left the seminar with a huge pit in our stomachs.

I remember I went straight to the station, not sure of what I should do at that moment, but knowing I needed to do something. I too remember the eery sound of fighter planes flying low overhead.

God Bless the USA


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I was at court going for my first divorce hearing, they closed everything down and sent everyone home. I remember feeling sick to my stomach.I remember going to the job site to tell my crew what was going on. I remember being so angry that night that I couldve strangled the first Muslim I walked into.....I still feel that way:stomp:


----------



## transcop (Aug 25, 2010)

I will never forget that day. I was watching it on TV. My LT. came in to the office late and asked me where is this happening. I said World trade center. She began to cry. I asked her "you ok". She replied My daughter works there. Her daughter perished that day.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

When the first plane struck, I remember my grandfather yelling upstairs to me as I was getting ready for class at Worcester State, "Pvt. C! You'll never believe what just happened! A plane crashed into the World Trade Center!"

Me being the naive college student, I think to myself that it's probably some rookie pilot flying a small plane like a jackass around NYC and screwed up. I get outta the shower and head downstairs, only to watch the second plane collide.

*"HOLY SHIT!"* I yelled as I watched it happen. "ANOTHER plane just hit!" I yelled off to my grandparents. I headed off to class at that point. The first class we struggled through, and everyone was talking about what happened. I called my ex girlfriend when I left class to see if she knew what was going on, and she did, and I remember her asking me if I was okay. As I pull outta Dunks(my stop between classes) I head back to campus for my second class, only to find that the campus is shut down and WSC PD is waving cars out and evacuating the school.

Sounds like a pretty pointless story, sure. However, I remember every single exact moment of this day nine years ago like it happened yesterday. Just goes to show that we really will NEVER forget...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I was in District Court on a citation appeal. I was finished pretty early and as I waked out, my phone rang. It was my father. He asked me if I was watching TV. I remember starting to get annoyed by that call but there was something in my fathers voice that told me something was wrong. He didn't elaborate or explain why he wanted me to look at the news. He sounded subdued, sad and shocked. I have never heard him sound like that before. I told him I was going back to the station where I would watch the news. I asked him what channel, and after he paused, he quietly said, "It's on every channel." He said nothing else and hung up. I still did not know what he was talking about.

I drove the two miles to the station. In hind sight, I remeber how light the traffic was that morning. I got in to the station and walked in to the Dispatch Center. My wife was then a dispatcher on days for my department. We were only dating for two months or so at that point. On that date, she was getting her Master's Degree from Northeastern. We had a big evening planned in celebration of her commencement.

Dispatch Center was crammed with Cops and our Civilian employees. Every one was watching what thought was a movie. I caught a glimpse of an airliner crashing in to a building. I almost asked if any one saw the news and what was so important about it. And then I saw my wife's face. I now realized that what was on the screen, was in fact the news.


I stood there and watched for over two hours as the scene was replayed over and over again. I watched the colapse of the first tower, then the second. I watched all of those people jumping out of the windows. 

I will never forget, my wife even more so. Her Diploma, has that date inscribed on it. I will make sure my children know that date, and that they in turn tell their children about it. 

If I remeber nothing else about my life, I will remember this date. I can not believe that nine years have passed since 9/11/2001. I don't believe we are more secure from atacks, but I do believe that our Security Agencies are more alert then prior to 9/11.

I may not have agreed with Bush on all of the issues, but I could never say that he did not act or react to this blatant act of war against America. Here we are, nine years later and the current administration seems not nearly as agressive toward terrorists as was the former. This angers and upsets me. There is no end in sight. There will never be an end to it. War on terror will be ongoing until the end of time or until there is complete irradication of radical Islam. We all know that this irradication will never happen. All we can do, is keep a lid on it.


On this date, remember the dead. Remember those who have died defending this country, and pray for those who are still on the front lines in Iraq and Afganistan. Never forget, and never forgive.


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

Too many people have forgotten 9/11, they elected that asshole Obama President.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I was in bed, I had my alarm clock radio set to Howard Stern to wake me up. I heard the alarm click on, but there was just dead air. When they finally started talking, they were describing a the scene they saw outside the studio window. The smoke, the flames. I figured there was a pretty big building fire in NYC. Rolled out of bed and flipped on CNN just as the second plane flew into the tower. Got up to speed pretty quick, as I saw the scroll reporting 2 planes hijacked out of Boston and realizing my father had left late night or early AM on a flight from Logan to Chicago. Couldn't get him on the phone, diddnt have his flight info, I first secured and loaded every firearm in the house, then sat glued to the TV for the rest of the day. I remember the panicked reports of suspicious vans in town, probes of the Hanscom AFB gate...all misinformation. I remember the videos of people celebrating in the streets in Afghanistan and the Middle East. I remember the anxiety subsiding, and the anger rising as I realized our entire world was about to change. I remembered my friend, who was supposed to fly out to LA that morning to start a new career. He still has his reservation for one of those flights that went into the buildings. I remember him getting his confirmation, then realizing that an flight that early would require him to wake up at 4 am, and he promptly called to change it to one later in the day. His laziness saved his life.

BUT, what makes me angry today is that how do we choose to "remember" this horrible event? We defend the right of the people who did this to us, to build a celebratory mosque in the shadow of the buildings they erased from our skyline, over the graves of those who haven't been recovered yet. It makes me sick to hear people say that allowing them to do this, is what makes us "good" Americans. Fuck That Noise. Id rather cook a pork chop over a burning koran.

---------- Post added at 12:23 ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 ----------

*This is not a day to preach tolerence, it is a day to remember JUST
EXACTLY WHO DID THIS TO US, OUR FAMILIES, OUR FRIENDS, and our fellow
Americans. Tolerance will not solve this problem, the mooselimbs do
not want our tolerance, they want our submission.*


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I was having my morning coffee and watched the news break live on the cable news channels. When I reported to the barracks at 1500, it was in a condition of controlled chaos. I was assigned patrol supervisor duties and spent the rest of that shift and the midnight shift checking critical infrastructure sites (Pilgrim nuke plant, PAVE PAWS Radar and Cape bridges) and visiting our personnel who were assigned to posts at those locations.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I was searching an inmates cell. He had left his T.V. on and I watched live as the second plane hit. I remember how upset the inmates got. For that one day we were all on the same team so to speak.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Just as pissed off now as I was then. Was home with little the Mozz stick and I got a call from the Mrs. saying she was going to be late. Head count and ammo check was done almost immediatly. Fuck you Osama and who ever is affiliated with you, my flag is still flying high...


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

Hush, you mentioned Howard Stern. Some of this may seem petty but this was my day. I had left my job the week before and was home that morning. Im a big stern fan and used to tape the show. I have that entire day on cassette. The show is very compelling though; The were talking about pam anderson as petty as that seems. they announced a plane went in and went back to talking about pam not realizing what was about to happen. 
I remember waking up just before the second plane hit. Watching it on TV i remember the audible gasps from the news anchors and the people working there after playing back the tapes and realizing it was another plane. they couldnt believe it almost. i remember seeing the footage from the white house and the secret service coming out and telling everyone to not walk, RUN away from the white house that a plane was coming. Think about that concept- telling people to get away from it. I remember seeing the secret service on the roof and thinking ....my god....their staying....their not going to make it. I as im sure all of you feel whenever i see those videos, no matter how many times you get that sick anxious feeling. Anyway, i was home that day. i remember watching the entire thing...calling my girlfreind at the time who lives outside of philly. u just called people to say hello, talk about what was happening. everyone felt the same and every person just felt american to the core. I truly believe that day changed george bush and everything he did day after was to try his best to keep us safe. This was the first year I really sat down and watched the reading of the names. its amazing to see the utter devastation to this day, as if it was yesterday in the faces of the family members. God bless this great country and all lost on that day. I could write for days about how I feel about everything surrounding 9/11. Im sure you guys could too. I dont think the pain will lessen for a generation. While the pain may lessen the memories of the people and what they did cannot. It is our responsibilty to honor them and pass down to our children the events of that day.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Caught the second tower being struck LIVE on TV at the barracks.

Called my pregnant wife (with our two-year-old in tow) who was in Boston for an appointment, and told her to get the hell out of the city... asap.

Felt nauseous watching the first tower succumb to its injuries and collapse.

White-knuckled my cruiser's steering wheel in-anger, while sitting in the median and feeling a new sense of powerlessness, upon hearing that the second tower had also fallen.

Cheered wildly alone (with no less pride) as I listened to, and then witnessed Search & Rescue Teams racing 'southbound-hammerdown' to assist after being given "courtesy-of-the-road-privileges" which are seldom put out across the Troop-Wide Radio System. (all flights had been grounded). 

Will never forget how my blood boiled that day to a degree which is difficult still for me to articulate.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I had just started my shift at a call center when we got a company wide e-mail telling us that a plane had hit one of the towers. As others have mentioned, I initially thought it was some dope in a small plane who had been flying too close to the buildings and hit one. When we got the e-mail about the second plane, I went numb. That was the moment I realized that we were under attack. The company decided not to close & I remember spending the rest of the day trying to listen to the televisions/radios that the callers had on in the background. I knew it was bad, but the full impact of what had happenned didn't really hit me until about a week later when I looked at some pictures that someone had sent me & realized that I had watched a mass murder.

My kids were 8 & 10 at the time. They were old enough to know what had happenned, but not old enough to understand why. Hell, at my age, I still don't understand why. I've heard the reasons that motivated the attack, but I have never been able to reach a point where I can understand the flawed reasoning behind the motives. 

Just like a lot of people, we lit candles and made sure our flag was proudly flying. Over the next few days and weeks, we did what we could to help the kids cope with what had happenned. But, I'll never forget a shopping trip about a year later. My oldest had walked over to get some sour cream. She came back empty handed and pale. I asked her what was wrong and she told me that she couldn't find any packages that didn't expire on 9/11. The first couple of anniversaries were hard on them.

We are strong and we have adapted to the changed world we live in. But. we will never forget the people who lost their lives or their loved ones. And, we will never forgive the cowardly animals responsible for the murders of American citizens on American soil. They may have stolen a part of our children's childhood because our kids learned at an early age that there is pure evil in this world. But, these dishonorable, cowardly bastards did not succeed in destroying our children. Our children will not cower in fear, they will stand tall because they are Americans and we are still the greatest nation on earth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

I believe I have mentioned this before on MC in some rant about people being idiots at the airport...
But I was working for American Airlines at the time, at Logan airport. I was getting ready for work that morning when the first plane hit. My roommate called me downstairs to see the news, but I thought it was just a small plane, no big deal. Then my sister called, I was supposed to fly out the next day to visit her. My roommate interrupted my call to tell me it was a commercial aircraft, possibly AA. I hung up and called my supv at the airport. It sounded very chaotic in the background. I asked her what happened, and she just said "We had an incident on one of our flights... You need to come in now." I broke down. I took the T in, and kept my jacket zipped the whole way b/c I didn't want anyone to see that I worked for AA. When I got there, it was madness, just trying to rebook passengers on anything to get them to leave the airport. Then the supervisors and Massport shut off all the lights, and kicked everybody out. We stayed in the back offices, waiting for updates that all our other flights were accounted for and safely landed, listening to the news on a radio, and calling our families to check in. We waited for hours while the police and FBI were interviewing people. I was released to go home around 4pm. My roommate and I spent the rest of the evening in a bar in Nahant, watching the news, completely stunned at what was happening. I will never forget that day.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I was in an tractor trailer that had no radio or CB in it. I didnt even know what had happened until I had gotten back from my run. I had left at about 5 am and got back around 1130 and spent the rest of the day next to the radio. I remember how eerie it was not hearing any planes in the sky.

Some people in this country say they will never forget, and for most I do believe that. I do worry though that as a country we do seem to be forgetting. We have one of the biggest wusses in the White House right now that want to apologize and make this country pay. While others preach about how we need to be more tolerant of others wishes. When to others have to be tolerant of our wishes? We have home owners associations complaining about what flag an American wishes to fly. We have people that say it is all right to build a victory mosque on ground zero. (I really dont care what they call it, it IS a victory mosque plain and simple.) We have people in this country that say its ok for a terrorist or cop killer to speak at a college. We have people in this country that say its ok to burn the American flag. I always say live and let live but I am really geting tired of these assholes being in charge of our country.

I know I really dont need to say it here, because I know the caliber of the people here on this board, and am proud to be able to communicate with you on a daily basis. I wish people would really think about what "WE WILL NOT FORGET" actually means and not just use the phrase as buzz words. 
Like most things here I know when you say it you mean it.

I would like to say thank you to everyone that is in the military, law enforcement, fire, EMS, dispatch, or any other job that is related to keeping this country safe and the best country on this planet. Also a thank you to anyone that has a relative, or spouse that is in any of those jobs.

Thank you!!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zT4Wh1Eg3xM&feature=related"]YouTube - This Ain't No Rag It's A Flag by Charlie Daniels[/nomedia]


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Nine years after 9/11, a photo provides some peace*

cnn.com - Judson Box has never known exactly how his son, Gary, died on September 11, 2001. But an unexpected find nine years later has given him a glimpse into his son's final hours.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow USMCMP, thats incredible!

My father used to travel a lot for work, in fact he was in the air on 9/11. Now he's a pretty nice guy and at first he felt bad for a lot of the Arab cab drivers he'd encounter in various cities. Worried they were getting a lot of flack, he always tried to be friendly and engage them in conversation. He found universally though, whenever he mentioned that he was from Boston, they always got wide eyed and asked if he flew through "Boston Logan Airport?" He could see in their eyes the reverence they gave Logan, and it wasn't one of sympathy. 
He diddn't chat up too many cabbies after that.


----------

